# Is it ok for babies to have their injections 2 weeks late?



## susan_1981

I was booked to have my little boy's 16 week injections today - he's 16 weeks exactly - but then I remember someone saying on here that they thought they had to be at least 4 weeks apart and seeing as he had his 12 week injections at 13 weeks, today is a week too early. The only day my doctors can do is in 2 weeks time when he will be 18 weeks. Is it ok for him to have his injections 2 weeks late? The nurse is on holiday next Monday and she is the only one that does it!


----------



## Soph n Chris

Yes its fine. If your lo had a cold it would continue to be delayed until they were better. Its fine. :flower:


----------



## StaceyKor

Yeah i was just going to say my friends LO was a week off of 6 months before he got his last one. He kept getting the cold whenever it was scheduled before that xx


----------



## Button#

My LO had his 2 weeks late as the nurse was fully booked. I was told it was fine.


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks. That's what the receptionist said - that babies are sometimes unwell and therefore unable to have them but she didn't sound too sure. Knew that you ladies would know :flower:


----------



## Noelle610

I think it's fine. My LO had her 4 month shots almost a month late because her doctor left our practice and there was a wait to make an appointment with someone else. It's been a few weeks and nothing bad came of it! In fact, she actually she slept through the night after the shots and she never does that. So that was kind of nice :)


----------



## AP

It's fine!


----------



## lola_90

Do you have to call the doctors to book their injections? soo confused!


----------



## mrsrof

lola_90 said:


> Do you have to call the doctors to book their injections? soo confused!

It depends on where you are! I had to book all of LO's appointments. When I took her for her 6 week checkup I made the appointment for her 8 week jabs before I left.

Oh and to OP they have to be at least 4 weeks apart, but doesn't matter if they're done late, I had to postpone LO's 16 week ones cause we went on holidays and it was fine!


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's got thrown off at 4 months because of a cold and they were a bit delayed from there on out :)


----------



## daisy_

We have been 2 weeks behind on all injections xxx


----------



## eulmh82

ditto - we weren;t called for ours until he was 10 wks so we have done ours at 10 wks 14 wks and 18 wks - I don;t think it matters long as they are done. Plus they alwyas say if kids are ill to let them know as they may not be able to do them - I don;t think it;s an issue


----------



## dgirllamius

My LO was meant to have some on the 9th of last month. The stupid place where I go slipped the appointment card out of sight so I didn't even see it until I pulled all the paperwork out of LOs book. Luckily she has an appointment with the doctor on the 27th so hopefully she can have them done then. I hope it's okay lol.


----------

